# How do I build Nippon army?



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> After reading a fan-made Nippon army book for fantasy, I really want to build one. Problem being, I cant find any Samuria minis that I like. Does anyone know where I can get some, or how /what parts to use? Any help appreciated as i am a big fan of all things Fuedal Japan. Cheers:grin:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.perry-miniatures.com/index.php?cPath=23_38&osCsid=9p69cq4bevtqblaq4d4gtp8ie6
http://www.northstarfigures.com/list.php?man=152&page=1
Ronin figures will be more chunky than Perry, but those two ranges are the best I know, and the ronin rules have been popular, the osprey Dux Bellorum rules would be good for samurai wars as well, and warlord games hail Caesar, I personally wouldn't play samurai in fantasy, no army works to represent them.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

you can also get a hold of some clan war figures on ebay, ive actually used these with empire codex rules, the regular samurai bases are a bit bigger but i just cut the tab on the bottom and fit them on the correct bases. with the rules for rockets and guns its a pretty easy conversion...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

There are these guys too.

http://wargamesfactory.com/webstore/rising-sun


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Cheers for the advice. My gaming group(mates) have read the Nippon fan-made army book, and have decided that it fits well, so I am gonna start a Samurai army. Will use Wargames Factory for my core, and Perry for Lords/heroes.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome, remember to show us some pictures !


----------

